# what's the best age to breed guppies?



## Cichlidsrule (Nov 8, 2006)

I have two male guppies that I'm planning to use as breeders....they're about four months old...they're half-way grown. How old should they be when I breed them?


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2007)

When the females are large enouf to carry safly and the males have good color


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

To answer your question, anywhere from 4 months to 1 year, depending on how fast they grow and develop. Females can become pregnant at around 3-4 months, but usually a month or so later.


----------



## Mishy (Feb 1, 2006)

4 Months is fine, their is a local breeder around here that splits them up at 2 months I belive because the males start chasing around the females, but yeh lets just say that guppies are the fish version of rabbits.


----------



## shade2dope (Jan 21, 2007)

I was just reading online and they said the peak meaning thebest time to breed is around 4months to a year


----------

